

Salesforce and Heroku: The Dork-Side of the Force? - bretpiatt
http://joyeur.com/2010/12/14/salesforce-and-heroku-the-dork-side-of-the-force/

======
bretpiatt
I'm excited by the new frameworks and platform services but I don't see how
Joyent launching a Node based offering if Heroku/Salesforce also does adds
that much valuation to Joyent.

